# Lindsay Lohan versteigert sich selbst



## Mandalorianer (15 Feb. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan versteigert sich selbst,

Vielleicht lässt sich ja so ihr Image wenigstens etwas retten? Lindsay Lohan versteigert sich jetzt selbst für den guten Zweck. Auf einer Party am Rande der BRIT Awards kann man am Dienstag ein Date mit LiLo kaufen. Das Geld soll zu 100 Prozent an das Rote Kreuz für Haiti gehen. Dafür bekommt der Gewinner oder die Gewinnerin der Auktion einen Erste-Klasse-Flug nach L.A., eine Woche im 5-Sterne Peninsula Hotel, einen Brunch im River Room, eine Kinonacht im Millbank Cinema Center mit 400 Freunden seiner oder ihrer Wahl und natürlich das “Highlight”: Eine bestimmt unvergessliche Nacht mit Lindsay Lohan.

Aber nur im übertragenen Sinn. Der oder die Höchstbietende darf einen Abend mit Lindsay ausgehen. Ob mehr daraus wird, steht in den Sternen. Theoretisch haben bei ihr jedenfalls Männer und Frauen Chancen. Womöglich trifft Lindsay ja so sogar auf einen spendablen Millionär oder einen Millionärin? Für die finanziell schwer angeschlagene Schauspielerin ist es also vielleicht sogar eine Versteigerung nicht nur für den guten, sondern auch für den eigenen Zweck.



Eure Meinung dazu ...

Gruss das Gollum *


----------



## Leecher (15 Feb. 2010)

Na denn, Tokko, auf zur Bank, du fährst das Fluchtauto 

Wir teilen uns die Lindsay auch brav


----------



## Tokko (15 Feb. 2010)

Nun ja.

Es gibt viele Leute mit denen ich gerne ein Date hätte.

Aber Lilo!!!

Das Ganze könnte ich mir halbwegs erfolgreich vorstellen falls sie sich als Organspender versteigern würde. Obwohl gewisse Einzelteile (Leber etc) wohl nicht mehr brauchbar sind.


----------



## astrosfan (16 Feb. 2010)

Ein Date mit LiLo?
Da müsste die schon einiges zahlen. 
Achso, umgekehrt soll das laufen? Paah, niemals


----------



## krawutz (16 Feb. 2010)

L.A., 5 Sterne, Brunch - hört sich alles sehr gut an. Und dann - LiLo. Was sind die Amis doch für hinterlistige Menschen.


----------



## Q (16 Feb. 2010)

Die Leber ist doch bestens trainiert Tokko! Also mal schön mit LiLo einen Saufen gehen... da kann man nur verlieren  :thx:


----------



## Alibaba13 (16 Feb. 2010)

Bin kein Millionär und wenn ich einer wäre, würde Ich meine Kohle sicherlich nicht bei diese Tussy anlegen!!!


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2010)

Würde mich interessieren, bei welcher Summe sie schwach wird


----------

